# 1969 1600 for sale or trade



## blake654 (Nov 14, 2012)

My 69 1600 for sale great shape would trade for a e30 with engine swap.


----------



## rand1 (May 25, 2013)

I am looking for a car like this. Specifically, I want:
-no computer chips of any kind
-diesel
-manual

That has been hard to find. How much do you want for this car, how many miles are on it?


----------



## Ahulx (Jun 1, 2013)

Id trade my 76 2002 but i doubt your interested. How much are you asking? 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------

